# Dairy Does! Just for fun :)



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Dairy Goats! Just for fun *

If anyone wants to post picture(s) of their dairy does, bucks welcome too, all breeds welcome! I want to see everyones dairy does, any breed, Alpine, LaMancha, Nubian, Oberhasli, Toggenburg, Saanen, Sable, Nigerians, Mini's
All does welcome. I will not be participating in this, other than possibly picking a winner (if anyone wants me to, no awards though...), and telling you how pretty they are! 

Really I just love looking at dairy goats  and I though this might be fun to see everyones, Chamoisee's, Sundgau's, Two-Tones, Pied's, Cou Blanc's, Cou Clair's, Cou Noir's, Broken colors, Spotted, Speckled, any colors!

All dairy breeds and ages!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Ok well the first picture is of our 4 year old buck Champ. The 2nd is of our yearling buck Alex. 3rd is of our 5 yr old buck Montage. 4th is of our baby nubian buck kid Titus. There not does but there pretty to us lol. Then we have our does and yearlings..... The fifth pic has Chloe ( left ) and Lacy ( right ). 6th and 7th are Spritz and Roxie. Then its Elli, Ariel and Miley, Annie and Sampson ( sampson had joint ill but hes all recovered now!) We also have Sugar, Jasmine, Lucky, Izzie, Lexi, Addie, Ivy and Zane! Thats our little herd lol all show goats and everyone but the wethers are registered.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

YAY! Somebody posted!  
I LOVE Montage's color, I used to have a doe that looked just like him! And that's a nice beard on Champ


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Lol thanks im editing it so there will be doe pics sortly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love the little brown Nubian doe! She's so cute


----------



## emilieanne

lol I hope this doesn't come out wrong cause I honestly don't mean it the mean way, you're so weird!;P lol that's so funny k here I go!! 
3 month old purebred nubian doeling, bell.









2 year old purebred nigerian dwarf sophya









Year and a half old American nubian baby









7 month old purebred nigerian dwarf myranda









8 month old purebred (and a but face) nubian. Opal (sweating her up wrong I know lol)









Oh and I know sophya looks really weak in the chine, but she was heavily pregnant with twins. & had the kids a week & 2 days after that picture.

Which of mine do you think is the best? If you don't mind me askin?


----------



## Texaslass

I guess I'll jump in too.  I only have halfway decent pics of our two french Alpines right now. We have an American too; I believe she has better conformation, but I don't have a good pic right now.
I just posted these pics in a different forum because I just shaved them to see improvement since I gave copper boluses. That do look a lot better already.
First is Jacqueline, second Danielle (who is actually a grade alpine-1/8 Togg) and the third is Jacqueline as well; I just did another pics so you could see her coloring better.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

French Alpine doe










Her and my Nubian milker (pic taken last year)










Same Nubian this year










Her buck kid










My yearling Nubian










My little bucks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> lol I hope this doesn't come out wrong cause I honestly don't mean it the mean way, you're so weird!;P lol that's so funny k here I go!!
> 3 month old purebred nubian doeling
> 
> Oh and I know sophya looks really weak in the chine, but she was heavily pregnant with twins. & had the kids a week & 2 days after that picture.
> 
> Which of mine do you think is the best? If you don't mind me askin?


I'M WEIRD!?!? :ROFL: Lol I know I'm weird, a little warped  , and just a bit OCD. :slapfloor:
And goats, it's not a pass time...its an obsession ...lol

I can tell Sophia isn't weak in the chine, I passed it as not being clipped, haha

And well if I do say, Belle is the best of the bunch! Very nice little doeling! I approve


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OutdoorDreamer;

Oh my look at those Nubian ears, reminds me of my lil hound doggies! 
That is a nice Nubian buckling in the 4th pic, and I must say, that lil Alpine buckling in the last pic is very nice!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I'M WEIRD!?!? :ROFL: Lol I know I'm weird, a little warped  , and just a bit OCD. :slapfloor:
> And goats, it's not a pass time...its an obsession ...lol
> 
> I can tell Sophia isn't weak in the chine, I passed it as not being clipped, haha
> 
> And well if I do say, Belle is the best of the bunch! Very nice little doeling! I approve


Yay! Ok 
Yeah, sophya wasn't shaved. When I was shaving the others, she gave me a look like mom! Please! Not a big shot at all, and I'm pregnant. Feel bad for me. 
I gave her the look like "you have to!!!" 
Then she laid down next to me and put her head on my lap so I let it fly. Lol 
(It was the show that we only have a meat judge, but he judges dairy also.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, goats are great! Well how did she place with that judge?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

LamanchaAcres said:


> Ok well the first picture is of our 4 year old buck Champ. The 2nd is of our yearling buck Alex. 3rd is of our 5 yr old buck Montage. 4th is of our baby nubian buck kid Titus. There not does but there pretty to us lol. Then we have our does and yearlings..... The fifth pic has Chloe ( left ) and Lacy ( right ). 6th and 7th are Spritz and Roxie. Then its Elli, Ariel and Miley, Annie and Sampson ( sampson had joint ill but hes all recovered now!) We also have Sugar, Jasmine, Lucky, Izzie, Lexi, Addie, Ivy and Zane! Thats our little herd lol all show goats and everyone but the wethers are registered.


The black lamancha and the tab Mancha look JUST like our two does who are sisters- Angela and Katrina!


----------



## emilieanne

With that judge, first in her class, went back in for grand & got nothing. He said if there was something JUST after reserve grand, she would have that. 
She didnt have a good udder either. Lol 
Look:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, first isn't bad, for a meat judge placing them. Haha, tiny udder!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh this is a great idea!! I LOVE. Looking. At some nice dairy does 

Here are some of mine 

Promise: 4 month old LaMancha doeling 








Mazie: yearling Nigerian doe















And this is her last year at 3 or 4 months... (Her neck isn't like that.. Much smoothly blended then it looks)








Brook: 2yr old FF Nigerian doe








Her udder.. (Not the best pics sorry )








Her as a yearling








Puffy: 3yr old SF Nigerian doe (I know she isn't set up well in this pic but it was HOT and she was done showing lol!) 








Her FF and SF udder (quick pics nothing special)















And last is Gingersnap.. 3yrs old.. Has had two freshenings but didn't settle this pat year...








What do you think of them?! 

I will post my boys later


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, first isn't bad, for a meat judge placing them. Haha, tiny udder!


I'm sayin!! Lol GREAT lines.... But I guess it's cause she was a FF? 
She had GREAT attachments. 
Dunno what happened with production though! Lol. Ill try & find some pictures of her dam's udder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Joy Farm,

Very nice does! Really correct 

Hehe, you love looking at dirt does huh? Lol! And you crack me up with all the side notes on the pics! Kinda sounds like you think I'm gonna freak out over the set ups, and udder pics, lol! I promise I don't bite....much


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Joy Farm, for the not settling with gingersnap, have you tried cystorellin?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you  I am working hard on headed my herd in the right place.. Sold some of our first goats this year.. Was mighty hard.. snap is the next to go.. But she is such a great miller she is sticking around until we freshen Promise 

Whoops! Fixed that lol! Stupid touch screens! Lol!

LOL! I always am like that.. Don't know why I do it but I ALWAYS add side notes to stuff!
:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh and Joy Farm, for the not settling with gingersnap, have you tried cystorellin?


No, this is the first time she has done it.. She has always taken two cycles to settle.. And we were driving 45 or so minuets to the buck so we gave up after the third try and didn't want summer kids.. Her breeder suggested we pen breed her as her aunt had the same problem as she got older (not sure what age it started) and she now has to be pen bred... :shrug: we will see what happens this year...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh and Joy Farm, for the not settling with gingersnap, have you tried cystorellin?


Is cystorellin a RX? I would imagine so.. My vet is pretty good about giving me stuff though. I love having a dairy goat breeder for a vet!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank you  I am working hard on headed my herd in the right place.. Sold some of our first goats this year.. Was mighty hard.. snap is the next to go.. But she is such a great miller she is sticking around until we freshen Promise
> 
> Whoops! Fixed that lol! Stupid touch screens! Lol!
> 
> LOL! I always am like that.. Don't know why I do it but I ALWAYS add side notes to stuff!
> :laugh:


Mazie, Brooke and Snap are my favorites of your 4 ND's.

And with Snap, I would giver her a shot of Cytorellin before and after you breed her, it forces down fertile eggs. I had to use it before on my doe Yasha a few years ago, who kidded as a yearling with a single, then as a 2 year old with twins, and as a 3 year old she went cystic and didn't settle, so I gave her a shot and she had triplet does 
The last time's I've had to use it was 15 years ago, but I have to do it again this year on a doe that won't take.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Is cystorellin a RX? I would imagine so.. My vet is pretty good about giving me stuff though. I love having a dairy goat breeder for a vet!


Yes it is, nice you got a good vet! If you can't get it through them, vetserv has it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those are mine too lol! Snaps udder isn't very nice (hence the reason I didn't post pics of it lol!) but I love her overall conformation  Brook is one of her FF kids that we retained  happy I did! Wish I could see her two sisters FF udders! Awe well. How do you think Brook's udder looks? I have been told a few things. I like it.. It's lacking in height and capacity but I think those will improve next year when she has more then a tiny single.. 
I am VERY excited to see Mazie freshen! It's been killing me! Lol! But she is a tiny little thing and there was no way I could freshen her as a yearling.

Hmm good to know.. We'll see what happens this fall and if anything I'll talk to my vet and see what they say about that.
Yah I love having a good vet 

I have heard lots about vetserve. Will have to check it out


----------



## NyGoatMom

Okay, here are my NON-show dairy girls....no critiques,please, I don't wanna hurt their feelings 

First, Heidi, 5 year old Nubian, then her two doelings, and finally, Daisy-Mae, my yearling Nubian


----------



## sbaker

Ok, the first one is a mini Saanen, Luna. I know she looks NOTHING like a Saanen! She's 4 months old, this pic is an old one, she was only 8 wks old here. Next is BabyDoll, my LaMancha, due any day. Can you critique her please? She was shown last year, won her first leg, but that was before I got her. I'd like to know what YOU think though.  Next is my Nigerian doe, Rosie. I'd like your opinion on her too please. Then there's Cocoa, my old grandma Sable doe. We just got her, and are trying to get her body condition back up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How do you think Brook's udder looks?


It looks strongly attached in the rear attachments, snug to the body, the side attachments I assume are good, she could use a deeper medial suspensory just to clearly define the udder halves even though it is supporting the udder very well, the teats are well defined from the udder (which is good), they are normal size for the breed, but they could be more centered. I think she has a really good udder for a Nigerian. 
The Nigerians seem to lack in the medial department, they do not have very defined udder halves, and their teats seem to be far spaced, but her attachments are very strong. 
And I might like a more capacious udder on her, but it will get better with more freshenings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sbaker,

For your doe BabyDoll,

Cons:
Bit steep rump, and I would like it to be longer as she is a bit short rumped too
I would like her to have a longer, more feminine neck
Her hips are a bit higher than her withers (I would like it to be the other way around, and with a slope to her topline)
She could use more body length
Could use more brisket
(I'm not entirely sure, but I think her chest floor needs to blend into the barrel a bit more)

Pros:
She has a nice angle in the rear leg
Straight front legs
Neck blends well into the withers
Fair amount of depth
Looks to have a nice chest width
Fits the breed standard
Good shoulders
Straight face (fault if she had a roman nose)
Correct pallet (no overbite or underbite)
If her hips were not taller that her withers she would have a good topline



Can you get a better pic of Rosie? The angle she is at in the pic doesn't seem like I would do her justice.


----------



## sbaker

Thanks! I'll try to get a better pic of Rosie in the morning. So, what's your overall opinion on BabyDoll? I've just got her for a milker, so it doesn't really matter, but on a scale 1-10 where would you put her? 10 being best.  Don't be nice, be a judge. Lol!


----------



## Delilah

I decided to post seems how no one has poster any Togg pics and it wouldn't be right without them lol!

Alien, my yearling Togg doe

































Sampson, a Togg buckling that can only use three legs:

















And last but not least Alien's little brat a Togg/Nubie cross:


----------



## emilieanne

Little bits- Delilah is just messin with you, sampson is mine !!!  lol


----------



## Delilah

*gasp* I never knew that! :'( I guess I'm gonna have to bring good ol' Sampson down to you. But then again I don't think I will Ill make you come up and get him!!! (;


----------



## Delilah

But I thought Lois was yours?! Lol!


----------



## emilieanne

I'll take her any time!

Ok little bits, this is my doe Lois. I'm going to forever call her Louise though!!;D lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little Bits, Thank you!  
I am quite pleased with it  I have pictures of her first fill in the conformation spot.. And here is a rear pic from the same day as the other one I posted.
I can't wait to see her second fresh udder!

I have trouble with the medial....  but...
I am wanting to breed her to this buckling.. The medials are better on these does right? sorry i have trouble with that lol! But we are selling one of my other bucklings so I am using him on everyone but Mazie... (Unless my new buck happens to get here before someone settles  lol!)

http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/phoenix-farm-justice.html


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

emilieanne said:


> I'll take her any time!
> 
> Ok little bits, this is my doe Lois. I'm going to forever call her Louise though!!;D lol.


Haf-Hidden acres are some great bloodlines. And that farm is practically in my neighborhood!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Brace yourself, here comes my herd.  Click their names for their photo albums. Critiques are welcome. 

Pocket Sized BT Waning Moon
"Gypsy"
Gypsy may be a hunk, but her milk is RICH and she produces well. She's giving me a half gallon a day right now with good hay. 

End of the Line Busy Bee
I don't feel her body pictures do her justice at all ... she hates being set up, she's such a modest thing and doesn't like the attention.  You should see this girl in motion, she walks so well and smoothly.

Three Havens Leona Lionheart
Leona doesn't just dislike being set up. She contorts her body into a hideous monster. So. Have a baby pic. :laugh:

Three Havens Patti D.
Patti loves being set up. The ham. She looks posty in her picture because she wasn't sure how to handle her legs being moved. 

End of the Line On Cloud 9
"Ginger"
Ginger is a sweet yet timid doe, so I haven't gotten a good set up picture of her yet. This picture is from her breeder, Stacey.


----------



## emilieanne

OutdoorDreamer said:


> Haf-Hidden acres are some great bloodlines. And that farm is practically in my neighborhood!


NICE!!!!

Lois isn't actually mine! lol she is Delilah's but I'm in love with her. She's so beautiful!


----------



## ptgoats45

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> And that's a nice beard on Champ


Since we're having a beard contest....


----------



## ptgoats45

In my post: first is my 2 year old Saanen buck Rocky, next is his April 2013 doeling Daisy, 3rd is my 2 year old FF Alpine Hurricane and last from left to right; Crystal, Adaline, Callie, Primrose, Buttercup and Libby. 4 Nubians, 1 Alpine and a Saanen in that picture.

In the background of Daisy's pic is my 3 year old Alpine Texanna.


----------



## emilieanne

Beard contest?!

Ok.

















That's my hot rod!

His beard is 6 reeds!!(; 
(I really hope someone Watches duck dynasty & I don't look like an idiot)

Your beard is so fat not even dora can explore it, your beard is so dumb it takes 2 hours to watch sixty minutes, your beard is so dumb it sits on the tv and watches the couch. Hey! I don't care who ya are, that's a funny one, jack! 
~ Si.

Lol!!


----------



## Delilah

OutdoorDreamer said:


> Haf-Hidden acres are some great bloodlines. And that farm is practically in my neighborhood!


That's awesome! We had drive three hours to go get her and her brother!! They are really good goat though!


----------



## Delilah

Mr. Brown an his lovely beard!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Here are some more pics of champy....

He doesnt know how lucky he is to be alive. When we first started we went looking for a buck. We got a call that she had a 3 day old buckling for sale. At 3 weeks we went down to pick it up thinking this 10 dollar buck was going to be great. Turns out he was anemic, full of lice, and when the lady gave us pictures of his family she said that he was a triplet and only showed one picture of one sister.... Go figure tht doe must have died because champ was on death row. After 200 dollars in vet bills later he starts to come around. Now at 4 years he has a few reserve champs under his belt am has sired many many does. and beleive it or not champ will be staying here for the rest of his life. He is one special boy


----------



## silveira_ranch

First up is Sylvia! She is our lead milker whom we love dearly. Next is Sarby, our dry yearling, whom we will breed this season. Last is our future herd buck, Baco.

All are American Toggs.


----------



## Texaslass

Those togs are really pretty!

Little Bits, I know you've got your hands full here, but how do you like my girls? Not professionally (don't need to know all the details, lol) just generally are they okay as dairy goats? I want to get really good pics sometime and let you judge them for me, along with the buckling you already saw, when he's a bit bigger. I want to know if he's a good match for my girls.


----------



## Delilah

Yippie more Toggs on this thread!


----------



## HoukFarms

Togg. And a LaMacha/Oberhasli cross


----------



## keeponfarming

Because this is the only photo i have at the moment! *i will need to get new ones of all my girls!* here is topanga!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, this turned into quite the beauty contest didn't it? Lol. BUT I need more goats in here! 
Really pretty goats everyone. I will be back in about an hour from this post to judge the goats for everyone that asked me to. I am loving these colors!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Wow, this turned into quite the beauty contest didn't it? Lol. BUT I need more goats in here!
> Really pretty goats everyone. I will be back in about an hour from this post to judge the goats for everyone that asked me to. I am loving these colors!


Wait, does it have to be our goats orrrrrr any goats?;P relatives of ours perhaps?


----------



## Delilah

Never fear I have more to enter into the beauty contest!

Florence:








Zen:









Lilly:









Beauty:









Freckles:


----------



## Delilah

And last but not least

Lois:


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> And last but not least
> 
> Lois:


She's already entered!!(; haha. 
But that's a closer picture!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> She's already entered!!(; haha.
> But that's a closer picture!!


Darn it I was trying to get her double entered lol! I stole it from my moms website the only thing different is I cropped it lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice does Delilah! 

Emilieanne, sure they can be a relatives goats, or relitives of your goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Little Bits, Thank you!
> I am quite pleased with it  I have pictures of her first fill in the conformation spot.. And here is a rear pic from the same day as the other one I posted.
> I can't wait to see her second fresh udder!
> 
> I have trouble with the medial....  but...
> I am wanting to breed her to this buckling.. The medials are better on these does right? sorry i have trouble with that lol! But we are selling one of my other bucklings so I am using him on everyone but Mazie... (Unless my new buck happens to get here before someone settles  lol!)
> 
> http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/phoenix-farm-justice.html


I'm not too thrilled with that bucks conformation, but the medials are a tad bit better. I will post a picture of one of my does udders so you can get a good idea on what a good medial is.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Delilah, Sampson is a great buckling! A GCH for sure if he didn't have a bum leg. What happened to it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ptgoats45 said:


> Since we're having a beard contest....


Hehe, very nice beard! And I really like the doeling!


----------



## emilieanne

Little bits, if they have a broken leg, they can't be shown?


----------



## keeponfarming

HOLY MOLY! Beauty Is disqualified!!! Because i feel i should have been warned that there was going to be THAT MUCH BEAUTIFUL ON ONE GOAT  She is sensational!!!!!!!! ............

((and now i want one. )))​


Delilah said:


> Never fear I have more to enter into the beauty contest!
> 
> Florence:
> View attachment 33316
> 
> 
> Zen:
> 
> View attachment 33315
> 
> 
> Lilly:
> 
> View attachment 33317
> 
> 
> Beauty:
> 
> View attachment 33319
> 
> 
> Freckles:
> 
> View attachment 33318


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sbaker said:


> Thanks! I'll try to get a better pic of Rosie in the morning. So, what's your overall opinion on BabyDoll? I've just got her for a milker, so it doesn't really matter, but on a scale 1-10 where would you put her? 10 being best.  Don't be nice, be a judge. Lol!


Well, I would not have given her a dry leg, but she could have looked different as a kid when she got it, but.... On a scale of 1-10 I will put her at a 6.5

A 6.5 because she lacks in,
Body length
Topline (from the high hips and lack of slope)
Long neck (she has a short neck, and it's a bit thick)
Femininity
And a bit of a short rump, which is a bit steep.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Little bits, if they have a broken leg, they can't be shown?


If it was broken and it healed properly to where he could use it, he could be shown. But with it being like that, no. 
It falls under Disqualifications number 3 and 10

*Disqualifications​*1. Total Blindness
2. Serious Emaciation
3. Permanent lameness or difficulty walking
4. Blind or non-functioning half of udder
5. Blind teat
6. Double teat(s)
7. Extra teat(s) that interfere with milking
8. Active mastitis or other cause of abnormal
milk
9. Evidence of hermaphroditism or other
inability to reproduce
10. Permanent physical defects, such as a
navel hernia
11. Crooked face on bucks
12. Extra teat(s) or teat(s) that have been cut
off in bucks
13. Double orifice in teat of bucks
14. Buck with one testicle or abnormal​testicles


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh and Delilah, Sampson is a great buckling! A GCH for sure if he didn't have a bum leg. What happened to it?


Our vet thinks its a birth defect, like his leg was curled up so it never developed correctly or something like that! I was looking forward to him but then he ended up with a bum leg. My vet said it could be a genetic thing and it may not have been.


----------



## Delilah

keeponfarming said:


> HOLY MOLY! Beauty Is disqualified!!! Because i feel i should have been warned that there was going to be THAT MUCH BEAUTIFUL ON ONE GOAT  She is sensational!!!!!!!! ............
> 
> ((and now i want one. )))


No no no!! Lol! That's not fair!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> Those togs are really pretty!
> 
> Little Bits, I know you've got your hands full here, but how do you like my girls? Not professionally (don't need to know all the details, lol) just generally are they okay as dairy goats? I want to get really good pics sometime and let you judge them for me, along with the buckling you already saw, when he's a bit bigger. I want to know if he's a good match for my girls.


I think your first doe, Jacqueline has the better conformation. Both have steep rumps though, but Jacqueline is the better doe. She has better legs and a stronger topline, more brisket, and that's as in detail as I'll go for now. Got a lot more to look at! This is an exhuasting thread! Lol


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> If it was broken and it healed properly to where he could use it, he could be shown. But with it being like that, no.
> It falls under Disqualifications number 3 and 10
> 
> Disqualifications
> 1. Total Blindness
> 2. Serious Emaciation
> 3. Permanent lameness or difficulty walking
> 4. Blind or non-functioning half of udder
> 5. Blind teat
> 6. Double teat(s)
> 7. Extra teat(s) that interfere with milking
> 8. Active mastitis or other cause of abnormal
> milk
> 9. Evidence of hermaphroditism or other
> inability to reproduce
> 10. Permanent physical defects, such as a
> navel hernia
> 11. Crooked face on bucks
> 12. Extra teat(s) or teat(s) that have been cut
> off in bucks
> 13. Double orifice in teat of bucks
> 14. Buck with one testicle or abnormal
> testicles


Ok cause my boyfriend has a beautiful doeling that would have been show quality if she wasnt such a bird brain & jumped off something to cause a broken leg. 
She can walk on it sort of.... Lol she can but with her cast, she doesn't like too. So that's why I was wondering!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Delilah said:


> Our vet thinks its a birth defect, like his leg was curled up so it never developed correctly or something like that! I was looking forward to him but then he ended up with a bum leg. My vet said it could be a genetic thing and it may not have been.


Well I would test it out if I were you, if the buck or doe has never had a kid with that issue, it might have just been deformed in utero, or have been a deficeincy in a vitamin or mineral. You could breed that doe to the same buck and try again.

But because I test them out if they have a parrot mouth or something like that, I will breed that buck back to his mother, that would tell you if it was genetic or not because it would have a higher chance of showing up with that breeding.
If it were me, I would test him out on a doe or two, he is extremely correct other than his leg.

If it is genetic, it will pass on, if it's a birht defect the kids will not get it.


----------



## Delilah

Lil Bits from what you can see in Florence's picture what do you think of her?


----------



## canthavejust1

My Peanut


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Beard contest?!
> 
> His beard is 6 reeds!!(;
> (I really hope someone Watches duck dynasty & I don't look like an idiot)
> 
> Your beard is so fat not even dora can explore it, your beard is so dumb it takes 2 hours to watch sixty minutes, your beard is so dumb it sits on the tv and watches the couch. Hey! I don't care who ya are, that's a funny one, jack!
> ~ Si.
> 
> Lol!!


I watch Duck Dynasty, you don't seem crazy to me


----------



## keeponfarming

...C.P.R stat.....so pretty :lovey: < Peanut


----------



## keeponfarming

this totally should just be called G.S.N "Goat shopping network" i really wish there was a "add to cart" button on everyone's photo lol


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well I would test it out if I were you, if the buck or doe has never had a kid with that issue, it might have just been deformed in utero, or have been a deficeincy in a vitamin or mineral. You could breed that doe to the same buck and try again.
> 
> But because I test them out if they have a parrot mouth or something like that, I will breed that buck back to his mother, that would tell you if it was genetic or not because it would have a higher chance of showing up with that breeding.
> If it were me, I would test him out on a doe or two, he is extremely correct other than his leg.
> 
> If it is genetic, it will pass on, if it's a birht defect the kids will not get it.


We don't have his mother any more she was a yearling ff and had CAE so we had to send her to the auction. I think I'm going to breed him to Alien and see what I get. That picture was a couple weeks after he was born now he going into awkward stage seems how he just hit a growth spurt.


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I think your first doe, Jacqueline has the better conformation. Both have steep rumps though, but Jacqueline is the better doe. She has better legs and a stronger topline, more brisket, and that's as in detail as I'll go for now. Got a lot more to look at! This is an exhuasting thread! Lol


LOL!!!! you should have known you'd open up this flood gate when you posted the thread!!! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Delilah said:


> Lil Bits from what you can see in Florence's picture what do you think of her?


She is a really nice doe, she has lots of femininity, long neck, straight topline, nice legs, nice brisket and blending, very nice doe. Only things I would change is to have her rump be a bit longer and a bit more level, and her to have more body depth.

Were you looking for a full critique?


----------



## emilieanne

Ok more pictures









My doe bell's grandam









A buck my doe sabrina is bred to









A doe I might be buying. Who knows.









My boyfriend's beautiful buckling.

















My doe Sabrina!

Ok I think I'm done!

And good I'm glad I'm not crazy. Because your beard is so ugly you look like chubaka grrrrgaahgraahgrrr lol si is my favorite! If only I was 60! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> LOL!!!! you should have known you'd open up this flood gate when you posted the thread!!! :laugh:


  Oh I know! I didn't think it would be such a hot topic because I wasn't sure everyone was comfortable show off their goats! Well I was dead wrong! Even still ...... show me MORE GOATS!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh I know! I didn't think it would be such a hot topic because I wasn't sure everyone was comfortable show off their goats! Well I was dead wrong! Even still ...... show me MORE GOATS!


I got more goats right up there ^^


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Ok more pictures
> 
> View attachment 33344
> 
> 
> My doe Sabrina!
> 
> Ok I think I'm done!
> 
> And good I'm glad I'm not crazy. Because your beard is so ugly you look like chubaka grrrrgaahgraahgrrr lol si is my favorite! If only I was 60! Lol


:laugh: she's so chunky 

Oh, and by the way, I will tell you again, good choice on Belle!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> :laugh: she's so chunky


Try pregnant with 3 beautiful triplets, right on my lap about a month and a half later! 
Lol but yeah. She kidded & I thought there was still two left..... 
Here are her kids:









The triplets. Second freshening. (Her son on the right is the one stolen....) it goes buck doe buck









Twin does.  as an FF









Her pregnant with the twins 2 months before the birth.

And thank you for the choice on bell I'm sooooo excited to be getting her. 
Had a dream she was sleeping in my bed with me, I woke up, she wasnt there lol 
Can't wait to show her!!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> She is a really nice doe, she has lots of femininity, long neck, straight topline, nice legs, nice brisket and blending, very nice doe. Only things I would change is to have her rump be a bit longer and a bit more level, and her to have more body depth.
> 
> Were you looking for a full critique?


No I wasn't thank you!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> If it was broken and it healed properly to where he could use it, he could be shown. But with it being like that, no.
> It falls under Disqualifications number 3 and 10



 But even if it healed if there was a lump or knob because of it, it would still take points away right?

We were advised against getting a gorgeous doe simply because she had such an issue. Walked fine and was a sweetie but had a large knob on her knee.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Goat shopping Network.
NO doubt!!!

I started looking at local ads again for more goats.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Try pregnant with 3 beautiful triplets, right on my lap about a month and a half later!
> Lol but yeah. She kidded & I thought there was still two left.....
> Here are her kids:
> 
> View attachment 33347
> 
> 
> The triplets. Second freshening. (Her son on the right is the one stolen....) it goes buck doe buck
> 
> View attachment 33349
> 
> 
> Twin does.  as an FF
> 
> View attachment 33348
> 
> 
> Her pregnant with the twins 2 months before the birth.
> 
> And thank you for the choice on bell I'm sooooo excited to be getting her.
> Had a dream she was sleeping in my bed with me, I woke up, she wasnt there lol
> Can't wait to show her!!!!!


Oh fine, ruin the fun! Haha, yes, pregnant is much better than chunky! I though it was funny, she looked so chunky and was stuffing her face in that pic, lol

But fine, she was pregnant, very cute kids! And I'm so sorry about the buckling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AmyBoogie said:


> But even if it healed if there was a lump or knob because of it, it would still take points away right?
> 
> We were advised against getting a gorgeous doe simply because she had such an issue. Walked fine and was a sweetie but had a large knob on her knee.


Yes, but some heal fine, without and bumps. They are faulted for having any lumps, they have to be smooth and free from lumps, and bumps.

But say you have a vet record from a broken leg, they might look over anything off about that leg.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh fine, ruin the fun! Haha, yes, pregnant is much better than chunky! I though it was funny, she looked so chunky and was stuffing her face in that pic, lol
> 
> But fine, she was pregnant, very cute kids! And I'm so sorry about the buckling


Thanks. 
I don't think hell be coming back. But hey, that's gods will for him I guess. 
& yeah, ill show you a picture of her with the kids playing on her the same day she kidded, still chunky!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Oh, that second pic, so precious! The one itching is so cute! Oh, now I want more baby goats!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^ Oh, that second pic, so precious! The one itching is so cute! Oh, now I want more baby goats!


That's the doeling!









There's her and her brother. 
Lol so get another baby!!


----------



## nchen7

AmyBoogie said:


> Goat shopping Network.
> NO doubt!!!
> 
> I started looking at local ads again for more goats.....


HAHAHA! that didn't last long! the lady who sold our goats to us called the other day to ask if we wanted more goats. LOL. looks like she has a lot of kids no one wants....


----------



## Delilah

So Lil Bits when are you going to place for the beauty contest? Or do you need more goats cuz I got more if you need them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> That's the doeling!
> 
> View attachment 33352
> 
> 
> There's her and her brother.
> Lol so get another baby!!


Oh they are just so freaking cute! Maybe I should get some Nigerians, they stay small! My Alpines kids are 60+lbs at 2 months, they get big so fast!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Delilah said:


> So Lil Bits when are you going to place for the beauty contest? Or do you need more goats cuz I got more if you need them.


UH! Well show them to me! If anyone has more, I want to see them! 

Hmm, do you think I should pic the over-all winner, or the winner of each persons herd?


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> UH! Well show them to me! If anyone has more, I want to see them!
> 
> Hmm, do you think I should pic the over-all winner, or the winner of each persons herd?


The only reason that I haven't shown them already is that the pictures make them look terrible! Like conformation wise and it just makes them look funny lol! I think we should do for each herd so some people don't feel left out, or you could do 1st 2nd and 3rd placings for beauty. I don't think I'll post pictures of the rest of our goats lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> The only reason that I haven't shown them already is that the pictures make them look terrible! Like conformation wise and it just makes them look funny lol! I think we should do for each herd so some people don't feel left out, or you could do 1st 2nd and 3rd placings for beauty. I don't think I'll post pictures of the rest of our goats lol!


I like that idea!!! & little bits, another nigerian would be good!!!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I like that idea!!! & little bits, another nigerian would be good!!!!


Which one? I'm guessing the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd one?


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> Which one? I'm guessing the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd one?


Yeah that. Lol sorry I just saw that part. Cleaning the carport & talking to my brother I haven't seen in 4 years


----------



## AmyBoogie

nchen7 said:


> HAHAHA! that didn't last long! the lady who sold our goats to us called the other day to ask if we wanted more goats. LOL. looks like she has a lot of kids no one wants....


Truth? I've never stopped looking. I keep wondering if I can handle one more. And the one milker we have now isn't milking a ton....so I'm greedy.  I keep trying to wait until the last 3 we have ordered arrive to make sure I could handle more but they're all babies so still....no more milk for me this year off of what I already own.

I've watched prices on goats drop a little here as certain ones seem to not be selling. Does in milk are still high.

So how many more goats are you getting?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, here's what I think I'm going to do,

I will pick a winner from each herd
Then those winners will compete for GCH, RGCH, 1st, etc.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Ok, here's what I think I'm going to do,
> 
> I will pick a winner from each herd
> Then those winners will compete for GCH, RGCH, 1st, etc.
> 
> Sound like a plan?


Ooh! I like it! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Great, I will pick the winners after I get something to eat! It's 1:46pm here and I've had no breakfast or lunch yet, so if you'll all excuse me for half an hour


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Great, I will pick the winners after I get something to eat! It's 1:46pm here and I've had no breakfast or lunch yet, so if you'll all excuse me for half an hour


You are CRAAAAAAZY!!!!!! 
Ok yes, please do eat before you drop over!!!! Lol 
And I love the plan.  yay. This is awesome. 
This is like a show ring (sort of) for gots, but online!(; 
And when you get back of course, could you explain what gch and the other one mean? I've been meaning to ask 
Yaaaay


----------



## Delilah

GCH= Grand Champion

RGCH= Reserve Grand Champion lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I will for surely expain it!

Hehe, I got caught up in goats, and forgot to eat! haha :ROFL:


----------



## TrinityRanch

I know you already judged these girls, so you don't have to do the whole critique thing again! But I put them up so everyone else can see them. The order is Dinah, Leia, & then Pixie


----------



## emilieanne

Well I guess Delilah explain to me thank you!!! 

Lol. Guess I was thinking too much!;P


----------



## canthavejust1

Ooh I like your last one trinity ranch


----------



## ptgoats45

WOW! Gone for a few hours and this thread gains about 6 pages! lol I guess I need to enter some more of my goaties! 

First is Camilla

Next is Libby

3rd is Shadowfax, Libby's December buckling Pic was taken in March he is MUCH larger now.

4th is Olive right after being clipped. She is a 1 year old Nubian.

5th is Antonia and Adaline, these two girls are 5 years old, Nubians and they are twins. (Can you tell?)

6th is Katniss, American Alpine doeling born in January. Dancer is standing behind her.

7th is Bacardi, 1 year old purebred Saanen (she had vegetable oil all over back)

And last pic is Bacardi's udder.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I think your first doe, Jacqueline has the better conformation. Both have steep rumps though, but Jacqueline is the better doe. She has better legs and a stronger topline, more brisket, and that's as in detail as I'll go for now. Got a lot more to look at! This is an exhuasting thread! Lol


Thanks, little bits. Man, you're not going to be able to do anything but judge everyone's goats for a few days. Lol. 
I came back to check this thread, and there were so many pages already, I had to put it off till I had more time to read it a gaze at pretty goats! It's like reading a picture book.  
I kind of thought Jacqueline was better, too, thought I think she lacks depth; also doesn't produce as well as Danielle, but has MUCH better udder attachments. I'll post them in a month or two, and let you take your time on them and our buck when he's a bit bigger. I'm being selfish; don't want to rush you, lol. 
I love all the goats on here, but Nigerians mostly!! Emilieanne, you have beautiful goats!! I LOVE the pics of your ND doe with the babies. -Cant remember her name right now.


----------



## sbaker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, I would not have given her a dry leg, but she could have looked different as a kid when she got it, but.... On a scale of 1-10 I will put her at a 6.5
> 
> A 6.5 because she lacks in,
> Body length
> Topline (from the high hips and lack of slope)
> Long neck (she has a short neck, and it's a bit thick)
> Femininity
> And a bit of a short rump, which is a bit steep.


Thanks! I know almost nothing about conformation, so I'm trying to learn, but almost all of these faults you mentioned were things I thought looked a little off. I really appreciate your input!


----------



## emilieanne

NDlover said:


> I love all the goats on here, but Nigerians mostly!! Emilieanne, you have beautiful goats!! I LOVE the pics of your ND doe with the babies. -Cant remember her name right now.


Well thank you!! I wanna be man things. 3 of those are vet lawyer & photographer. 
I take really good pictures. I think Atleast. 
These are some of my fav:& sorry for the overload. Lol Atleast I didn't over load all the 2500 pictures on my phone!


----------



## sbaker

Ok, now that I've seen everyone's goats, I have SERIOUS goat fever! :GAAH: I think I need to stop following this thread! lol! Ok, now I'm going goat shopping.... My hubby is going to kill me!!! THANKS a LOT people! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

sbaker said:


> Ok, now that I've seen everyone's goats, I have SERIOUS goat fever! :GAAH: I think I need to stop following this thread! lol! Ok, now I'm going goat shopping.... My hubby is going to kill me!!! THANKS a LOT people! :lol:


You're welcome  
I looked at little bits goats & I instantly went shopping. So it's ok


----------



## sbaker

Ok, I'm back. Couldn't find anything local that I liked, so my wallet is safe for now. Does anyone know of a Goat Lovers Anonymous group? I think I need some professional help.... :ROFL: hlala:


----------



## emilieanne

sbaker said:


> Ok, I'm back. Couldn't find anything local that I liked, so my wallet is safe for now. Does anyone know of a Goat Lovers Anonymous group? I think I need some professional help.... :ROFL: hlala:


Nope but I'm starting one. It's called we're addicted but it won't stop!;P 
It's where we look for goats we like & buy them!!(;


----------



## nchen7

AmyBoogie said:


> Truth? I've never stopped looking. I keep wondering if I can handle one more. And the one milker we have now isn't milking a ton....so I'm greedy.  I keep trying to wait until the last 3 we have ordered arrive to make sure I could handle more but they're all babies so still....no more milk for me this year off of what I already own.
> 
> I've watched prices on goats drop a little here as certain ones seem to not be selling. Does in milk are still high.
> 
> So how many more goats are you getting?


hahaha! hard not to look. i haven't really looked at anything local, just all the pretty goats from away, so i'm safe. i am boyfriend hunting for my girl, so wherever i see goats i have to stop and judge. lol

ok, so here are my Bajan mixed breed goaties. I've had them judged before, so no need for that...it's just for your viewing pleasure!

Missy is the first doe, then Buttercup and her baby boy Buddy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow this got long!! Lol! Libya of beautiful goats everyone! 



Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I'm not too thrilled with that bucks conformation, but the medials are a tad bit better. I will post a picture of one of my does udders so you can get a good idea on what a good medial is.


I don't have any good pics of any of my boys yet.. They were just clipped then grabbed for pics.. He honestly looks quite nice walking around his pen 

His granddam (Phoenix Farm Summer Bird) is my dream doe! His breeder wanted to keep him, but had to cut back on buck numbers herself.. 
I will have to get some new pics of him soon


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> You're welcome
> I looked at little bits goats & I instantly went shopping. So it's ok


Does she have a website? I would like to see them!


----------



## emilieanne

NDlover said:


> Does she have a website? I would like to see them!


I do not know. 
But I have a picture of my favorite doe of hers 
If that's not creepy.....


----------



## TrinityRanch

emilieanne said:


> I do not know.
> But I have a picture of my favorite doe of hers
> If that's not creepy.....
> 
> View attachment 33395


 Holy smokes! How does a doe stand upright with that udder!?!?! I would tip over backwards! And no, that's not creepy, that's who we are....


----------



## Texaslass

Very pretty, and though I am no goat judge, looks like she has excellent conformation.


----------



## AmyBoogie

emilieanne said:


> Nope but I'm starting one. It's called we're addicted but it won't stop!;P
> It's where we look for goats we like & buy them!!(;


You are just TROUBLE!

There is only one or two goats I wouldn't be able to pass up (except for the rare and elusive free but perfectly showable/milkable goat). I'm not going to tell you what that might be lest you find her for me.


----------



## FarmerInaDress

I still need to get good conformation pictures of most of my goats, but I got pretty good one of one of my favorites yesterday.

This is Missdee's RL Dulcimer, aka "Dulcie." She is an extremely talkative 3 1/2 month-old French Alpine doeling.









And this is one of my bucklings, Redwood Hills Great Gatsby. He is a 2 month-old American Alpine, but in this photo he was a little less than a month.









Bad angle, but this is Olentangy Soul Camas Lily, "Camas." She is a 2 1/2 month-old American Alpine. When she sets up her back legs and rump are actually pretty nice. 









This is our other buck, Olentangy Centurion, "Yuri." He is a one month-old American Alpine. I just found out his dam got 93 on her LA appraisal this month, so I am excited to get see how his future daughters do. 









I'll try to get some pics of my other does in a few days when it's not so darn hot.


----------



## AmyBoogie

emilieanne said:


> I do not know.
> But I have a picture of my favorite doe of hers
> If that's not creepy.....


I never thought of saving pics of my favorite goats.
hmmmm....


----------



## emilieanne

I do it allll the time! And because I help a TON of people show, I like to keep pictures of goats that are beautiful. Lol 
I think some people on thi thread have goats on my phone!!(; 
Again, I feel like it's creepy. Lol oh well 

And trinity, I have no idea!!!! One strong doe.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I do it allll the time! And because I help a TON of people show, I like to keep pictures of goats that are beautiful. Lol
> I think some people on thi thread have goats on my phone!!(;
> Again, I feel like it's creepy. Lol oh well
> 
> And trinity, I have no idea!!!! One strong doe.


Do you by any chance have Lois saved on your phone?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> You're welcome
> I looked at little bits goats & I instantly went shopping. So it's ok


Haha, sparked a shopping spree did I?



emilieanne said:


> I do not know.
> But I have a picture of my favorite doe of hers
> If that's not creepy.....
> 
> View attachment 33395


 Stalker! Lol, that is Sweet-Dreams Sterling Silver, she is a finished permanent GCH, I don't own her anymore though, she was born in 2003 so that would make her 10 this year. She scored EX92 EEEE on her linear appraisal as a yearling. She placed with Best Alpine Udder, GCH, Best of Breed, Best Doe In Show, etc. Very nice doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emilieanne! I just realized you broke my rule! You posted something I owned! Oh well, it's been established, lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, shall I begin, or wait for more pics to come in?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> 3 month old purebred nubian doeling, bell.
> 
> View attachment 33170
> 
> 
> 2 year old purebred nigerian dwarf sophya
> 
> View attachment 33180


For Emilieanne's Nubian Winner, Belle
For her Nigerian Dwarf, Sophya


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

LamanchaAcres said:


> Ok well the first picture is of our 4 year old buck Champ. The 2nd is of our yearling buck Alex. 3rd is of our 5 yr old buck Montage. 4th is of our baby nubian buck kid Titus. There not does but there pretty to us lol. Then we have our does and yearlings..... The fifth pic has Chloe ( left ) and Lacy ( right ). 6th and 7th are Spritz and Roxie. Then its Elli, Ariel and Miley, Annie and Sampson ( sampson had joint ill but hes all recovered now!) We also have Sugar, Jasmine, Lucky, Izzie, Lexi, Addie, Ivy and Zane! Thats our little herd lol all show goats and everyone but the wethers are registered.


For LaMancha Acres
LaMancha Winner, Montage
For the Nubian Winner the Broken Chamoisee Nubian doe (forgot the name)...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDLover's winner is Jacqueline, American Alpine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OutdoorDreamer's 
Alpine winner is the buck kid
Nubian winner is the brown Nubain buck kid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

JOY Farms 
Nigerian Dwarf winner is Mazie
LaMancha winner is Promise


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom's 

Nubian winner is Hedi's 2nd doeling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sbaker's winner

Mini Saanen/sable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Delilah's Toggernburg winner is Sampson
Delilah's Nubian winner is Florence, and her LaMancha winner is Zen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ptgoats45 winner is the dry Saanen doeling

ptgoats45 Senior Saanen winner is Camelia, and the Alpine Katniss


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Silveria_Ranch's winners are Sylvia the togg doe, and Baco the togg buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Keeponfarmin winner is the Nubian Grade, Topanga


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Delilah's Toggernburg winner is Sampson


Why of course it's my Sammy Boy lol!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Canthavejust1's winner is the Nubian, Peanut


----------



## VincekFarm

I'll just post pictures of some of my favorites.. since well I have over 20 goats now and I feel like I'd spend all night looking through and then putting pictures on! LOL!

Drumroll Please... The Princess...The Diva... Appoline! (Milked out)










Appoline's 2nd freshening..










Sissy, one of my first homebred does. I don't have any non-furry udder photos. 










Ethel


















A cute baby picture of Appoline's doe kid that I retained this year. (Look at her tounge sticking out!! )


----------



## VincekFarm

Ooops I feel a bit late now that I see you're announcing winners. Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trinity Ranches winner is (this was VERY hard) but it's gonna be Leia


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

VincekFarm said:


> Ooops I feel a bit late now that I see you're announcing winners. Lol!


Haha, have no fear, yours are more than welcome still, as are anyone elses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay my PomPom and Mazers!  they are my babies  love them to bits  they will be happy when I tell them they are winners  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Natasha, love that little doe kid!  who's her sire? Tex or Bird?


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Trinity Ranches winner is (this was VERY hard) but it's gonna be Leia


Leia is so happy! She's screaming right now! Or maybe she just wants her grain....

Thanks for doing this. It was a *really *great idea!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7's winner is Buddy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TrinityRanch said:


> Leia is so happy! She's screaming right now! Or maybe she just wants her grain....
> 
> Thanks for doing this. It was a really great idea!


I agree! Thank you! This was so fun and a great learning tool!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

FarmerInADress's winner is the French Alpine doe Dulcie, and the Redwood Hills Buckling


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Lil Bits for doing this it was a whole lot of fun!! I hope it wasn't too horrible judging other people's beautiful goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

VincekFarms winner is Ethel, and OMG I about died of cuteness overload from the baby pic!


----------



## VincekFarm

Thank you, Tex is her sire. When she was first born I didn't really like her & didn't think that Appoline & Tex had crossed very well. Boy, was I wrong! I can't wait to see her udder. Finally I have a doe with a sire that I actually like out of Appoline.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Emilieanne! I just realized you broke my rule! You posted something I owned! Oh well, it's been established, lol


Lol she's just beautiful! 
And I'm not entering her, just tellin people how beautiful she is!! lol!!!!! 
Anyway, yay. Thank you

So, when do we know the overall winner like the gch rgch?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I thought  she's a beauty!  

Maybe I'll see her at some shows next year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Delilah said:


> Thanks Lil Bits for doing this it was a whole lot of fun!! I hope it wasn't too horrible judging other people's beautiful goats!


Haha, I have to admit, I'm kicking myself a bit, with the "ok lets got to page one, pick a winner, go back to that page cuz i ended up at the end, pick another, go back, OVER AND OVER AGAIN!" Haha, but it's still fun.
The hardest is gonna be chooseing GCH and RGCH etc from here because I have to go back and compare a million times to decide
 oh, what I get myself into.....


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Haha, I have to admit, I'm kicking myself a bit, with the "ok lets got to page one, pick a winner, go back to that page cuz i ended up at the end, pick another, go back, OVER AND OVER AGAIN!" Haha, but it's still fun.
> The hardest is gonna be chooseing GCH and RGCH etc from here because I have to go back and compare a million times to decide
> oh, what I get myself into.....


Ooooo that's true...... 
Can we help in any way?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can go through and post all the members winners on one post so you don't have to back and forth for GCH and RGCH if ya want


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Ooooo that's true......
> Can we help in any way?


Yeah any way we could help?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, do that while I go to Threehavens website to find her winner. Thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok I'll start that then


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ThreeHavens winner is the Nigerian Dwarf 
End Of The Line Busy Bee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And just like any other show, I will have a classes fro the separate breeds, so we have have a Nubian GCH, a Nigerian Dwarf GCH, etc.

And for the bucks and dry does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For Emilieanne's Nubian Winner, Belle
For her Nigerian Dwarf, Sophya 

For LaMancha Acres
LaMancha Winner, Montage
For the Nubian Winner the Broken Chamoisee Nubian doe (forgot the name)... 


NDLover's winner is Jacqueline, American Alpine


OutdoorDreamer's 
Alpine winner is the buck kid
Nubian winner is the brown Nubain buck kid


JOY Farms 
Nigerian Dwarf winner is Mazie
LaMancha winner is Promise


NyGoatMom's 
Nubian winner is Hedi's 2nd doeling


Sbaker's winner
Mini Saanen/sable


ptgoats45 winner is the dry Saanen doeling
Senior Saanen winner is Camelia, and the Alpine Katniss


Silveria_Ranch's winners are Sylvia the togg doe, and Baco the togg buck 


Keeponfarmin winner is the Nubian Grade, Topanga 


Canthavejust1's winner is the Nubian, Peanut


Trinity Ranches winner is (this was VERY hard) but it's gonna be Leia 


nchen7's winner is Buddy





FarmerInADress's winner is the French Alpine doe Dulcie, and the Redwood Hills Buckling


VincekFarms winner is Ethel


ThreeHavens winner is the Nigerian Dwarf 
End Of The Line Busy Bee



Delilah's winners
Togg: Sampson (buck)
Nubian: Florence
Lamancha: Zen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, give me a minute and I'll put everybody into a placing.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok here we go.. LOL! I think I got them all.. But I can't get Busy Bee's pic saved for some reason... I'll work on that.. 
Sorry.. I didn't post names lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok here is bee


----------



## Delilah

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ok here is bee


Lol! You forgot Florence! Oh well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops! 

I was hoping I had got them all! Could you post that one for me? My PC is really acting up right now..


----------



## VincekFarm

I think you forgot Mayzie & Promise... Don't worry I won't tell them! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoa! How could that happen!? My very own babies!! I have those pics saved on my iPod though!


----------



## Delilah

Florence!


----------



## TrinityRanch

And here is Montage. I believe he won, and not Champ :shrug: ?? Anyway!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yay! Thank you! Sorry I missed her!  hope I got all the rest! And all the right ones!


----------



## ptgoats45

Hehe... The Saanen you posted is actually a buckling.. Shadowfax. I think LittleBits was referring to the doeling Daisy in my first post. I think it is on page 3? Also, need Camilla (Saanen SR) and Katniss (Alpine JR).

Everyone has such beautiful goats. LittleBits will have fun picking a winner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TrinityRanch said:


> And here is Montage. I believe he won, and not Champ :shrug: ?? Anyway!


Whoops! Sorry! I was a little confused with those ones.. But this guy is VERY nice looking! He needs to come on a date with my Promise


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ptgoats45 said:


> Hehe... The Saanen you posted is actually a buckling.. Shadowfax. I think LittleBits was referring to the doeling Daisy in my first post. I think it is on page 3? Also, need Camilla (Saanen SR) and Katniss (Alpine JR).
> 
> Everyone has such beautiful goats. LittleBits will have fun picking a winner


Oye! So sorry guys! I was going back and forth and was getting confused!  sorry I messed quite a few up..


----------



## TrinityRanch

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Whoops! Sorry! I was a little confused with those ones.. But this guy is VERY nice looking! He needs to come on a date with my Promise


No problem whatsoever! You are helping a bunch by collecting them! And I agree, he is very handsome. So thick I think he could double as a Boer buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

PT.. Would you mind posting the right ones? Really sorry


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oye! So sorry guys! I was going back and forth and was getting confused!  sorry I messed quite a few up..


It's ok it's ok you worked really hard! That's what counts right? thank you for that!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TrinityRanch said:


> No problem whatsoever! You are helping a bunch by collecting them! And I agree, he is very handsome. So thick I think he could double as a Boer buck


If only I would collect the right ones! LOL!


----------



## ptgoats45

It's fine. There are a TON of pages to go through! It would have helped if I had posted all of mine at the same time... lol instead of several hours (and pages) apart.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  I do feel bad though.. I hate being dyslexic(sp?) makes some simple things a million times more confusing then they need to be! lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Hmm.... how do you post words above your pictures??


----------



## Texaslass

It's be kind of cool- if anyone wanted to do this again sometime- for each farm to post all of their goats in their own threads and get them judged.

This was a really fun and cool thread though, good idea little bits!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Hmm.... how do you post words above your pictures??


Either post an IMG code and type it that way or place the photo inline when uploading it to the forum. Sorry I stink at explaining stuff!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Junior Dry Yearling GCH French Alpine is Dulcie (FarmerInADress)
Junior Dry Yearling RGCH American Alpine Katniss (ptgoats45)
Senior Doe American Alpine in 1st place is Jacqueline (NDLover, there was no other freshened alpines so I put her here)


Junior Dry Yearling GCH Nubian is Belle (Emilieanne)
Junior Dry Yearling RGCH Nubian is (LaMancha Acres Chamoisee doeling)

Senior Doe GCH Nubian is Florence ( Delilah)
Senior Doe RGCH Nubian is Peanut (canthavejust1)
Senior Doe 1st Nubian is Leia (Trinity Ranch)


Senior Doe GCH LaMancha is Zen (Delilah)
Wasn't any other good pics of the LaMancha does, I will be happy to put some in her if I get better doe pics.

Senior Doe GCH Toggenburg is Sylvia (Silveria_Ranch)
Junior Dry Doe GCH Toggenburg is (Silveria_Ranch's yearling, forgot the name)


Senior Doe GCH Saanen is Camelia (Ptgoats45)
Junior Dry Doe GCH Saanen is (ptgoats dry doeling, Daisy I do believe)
Junior Dry Doe RGCH Mini Saanen/Sable (Sbaker's doeling)

Senior Doe GCH Nigerian Dwarf is Ethel (VincekFarm)
Senior Doe RGCH Nigerian Dwarf is Sophya (Emilieanne)
Senior Doe 1st Nigerian Dwarf is End Of The Line Busy Bee (ThreeHavens)


Junior Dry Doe GCH Nigerian Dwarf is Mazie (Joy Farm)




Bucks:

Alpine Buck Kid GCH is (FarmerInADress's) Redwood Hills buckling
Alpine Buck Kid RGCH is OutdoorDreamers buckling


Nubian Buck Kid GCH OutdoorDreamer's Buck Kid


Toggenburg Buck Kid GCH is Baco (Silveria Ranch)
Toggenburg Buck Kid RGCH is Sampson - Because of his bum leg (Delilah)

LaMancha Buck GCH is Montage (LaMancha Acres)






Grades:

Nubian Grade Doe winner is Topanga (keeponfarming)
Hedi's 2nd doe kid
Nchen7's buckling buddy


----------



## Delilah

Cool thanks!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!! 

Yay go Mazie!  :stars: :laugh: I always thought she deserved a GCH :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks so much Little-Bits! This was so much fun!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Junior Dry Yearling GCH French Alpine is Dulcie (FarmerInADress)
> Junior Dry Yearling RGCH American Alpine Katniss (ptgoats45)
> Senior Doe American Alpine in 1st place is Jacqueline (NDLover, there was no other freshened alpines so I put her here)


Whoops, Jacqueline is French alpine, but that's okay. ( You probably knew that, lol) I wasn't posting to get them judged but it's a nice sounding title anyway!  Thanks


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Awww... it's over?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ lol! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What about Jr Munchies?


----------



## VincekFarm

Yay, Go Ethel!! Now how to get one in the actual show ring... hmm. LOL!

Thanks Little Bits for doing this. It would be a good idea to do something like this again; maybe do it a bit more seperately into different topics for each breed or gender so we don't have to go back as many pages. Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Awww... it's over?


 By all means post, I can always edit or post a new placings!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What about Jr Munchies?


Did I miss them? I didn't see any good pics of them....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I just saw a bigger pic of Bee, I think Sophya and bee need to swap spots, Bee's hips are higher than her withers...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Did I miss them? I didn't see any good pics of them....


I don't know how many other jrs besides Promise there were.. :shrug: not that it really matters  I was just curious


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

VincekFarm said:


> Yay, Go Ethel!! Now how to get one in the actual show ring... hmm. LOL!
> 
> Thanks Little Bits for doing this. It would be a good idea to do something like this again; maybe do it a bit more seperately into different topics for each breed or gender so we don't have to go back as many pages. Lol!


Yes, breed specific would be better! Lol, SO MANY PAGES of going back and forth!


----------



## Texaslass

Breed specific would be good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed! Would be much easier


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't know how many other jrs besides Promise there were.. :shrug: not that it really matters  I was just curious


I looked back, they were face pics, can't really do much judging with that.


----------



## emilieanne

Ahhhhhhhhhhh I'm so happy 

Thank you little bits!!!! 
I think we should do this more often!! lol just you know, more "organized" if you will. 
Maybe have a dead line so to speak for entry's? 
And breed specific is good like other people said.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, Little Bits, I don't know how you're managing all the page jumping! I got tired of it and I was just looking, not judging!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, no worries  like I said, was just curious, and wasn't going back all those pages again! LOL!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Well, if I actually had fancy goats, I would, but oh well! Well... I guess I will post my little buckling.  And my other buckling. I know, there are NOT at all set up correctly, but they are cute, so what the heck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Junior Dry Yearling GCH French Alpine is Dulcie (FarmerInADress)
Junior Dry Yearling RGCH American Alpine Katniss (ptgoats45)
Senior Doe French Alpine in 1st place is Jacqueline (NDLover, there was no other freshened alpines so I put her here)

Junior Dry Yearling GCH Nubian is Belle (Emilieanne)
Junior Dry Yearling RGCH Nubian is (LaMancha Acres Chamoisee doeling)

Senior Doe GCH Nubian is Florence ( Delilah)
Senior Doe RGCH Nubian is Peanut (canthavejust1)
Senior Doe 1st Nubian is Leia (Trinity Ranch)

Senior Doe GCH LaMancha is Zen (Delilah)
Junior Dry Doe GCH is Promise (JOY Farm)
Junior Dry Doe RGCH is BabyDoll (Sbaker)
Wasn't any other good pics of the LaMancha does, I will be happy to put some in her if I get better doe pics.

Senior Doe GCH Toggenburg is Sylvia (Silveria_Ranch)
Junior Dry Doe GCH Toggenburg is (Silveria_Ranch's yearling, forgot the name)
Junior Dry Doe RGCH Toggenburg is Alien (Delilah)

Senior Doe GCH Saanen is Camelia (Ptgoats45)
Junior Dry Doe GCH Saanen is (ptgoats dry doeling, Daisy I do believe)
Junior Dry Doe RGCH Mini Saanen/Sable (Sbaker's doeling)

Senior Doe GCH Nigerian Dwarf is Ethel (VincekFarm)
Senior Doe RGCH Nigerian Dwarf is Sophya (Emilieanne)
Senior Doe 1st Nigerian Dwarf is End Of The Line Busy Bee (ThreeHavens)

Junior Dry Doe GCH Nigerian Dwarf is Mazie (Joy Farm)

Bucks:

Alpine Buck Kid GCH is (FarmerInADress's) Redwood Hills buckling
Alpine Buck Kid RGCH is OutdoorDreamers buckling

Nubian Buck Kid GCH OutdoorDreamer's Buck Kid

Toggenburg Buck Kid GCH is Baco (Silveria Ranch)
Toggenburg Buck Kid RGCH is Sampson - Because of his bum leg (Delilah)

LaMancha Buck GCH is Montage (LaMancha Acres)

Nigerian Dwarf Buck kids GCH is the white one and RGCH the spotted one by Ownedbythegoats

Grades:

Nubian Grade Doe winner is Topanga (keeponfarming)
Hedi's 2nd doe kid (NyGoatMom)
Nchen7's buckling buddy (Nchen7)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

GAH! What the goat does this stuff mean?! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GCH means Grand Champion and RGCH means Reserve Grand  confusing at first


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars:


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, that's a lot of work putting that together! :applaud:


----------



## emilieanne

Ahhhhhh I'm just ecstatic


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, sorry this was very unorganized, I did not 100% plan on doing all these placings, I was in it to see some goats!

If somebody else wanted to make a thread for breed specifics, and judge them, then you can go back and forth a gazillion times and apprieciate what I did! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Holy Cow! 217 posts on this thread, now wonder there was so much back and forth!


----------



## Delilah

I'm happy! Now if our does just do good at the show on Sunday I'll be even happier lol!


----------



## Texaslass

And twenty-two pages in one day, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Ahhhhhh I'm just ecstatic


Happy much? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> And twenty-two pages in one day, right?


Less than 24 hours, I started this last night.


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, I wonder if that's a record...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not a clue  but this is post 223


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Pretty crazy! But we all had fun!  thanks again Little Bits! 

And 224  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Not a clue  but this is post 223


:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm glad you all enjoyed it, twas a lot of work.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Junior Dry Yearling GCH French Alpine is Dulcie (FarmerInADress)
Junior Dry Yearling RGCH American Alpine Katniss (ptgoats45)
Senior Doe French Alpine in 1st place is Jacqueline (NDLover, there was no other freshened alpines so I put her here)

Junior Dry Yearling GCH Nubian is Belle (Emilieanne)
Junior Dry Yearling RGCH Nubian is (LaMancha Acres Chamoisee doeling)

Senior Doe GCH Nubian is Florence ( Delilah)
Senior Doe RGCH Nubian is Peanut (canthavejust1)
Senior Doe 1st Nubian is Leia (Trinity Ranch)

Senior Doe GCH LaMancha is Zen (Delilah)
Junior Dry Doe GCH is Promise (JOY Farm)
Junior Dry Doe RGCH is BabyDoll (Sbaker)
Wasn't any other good pics of the LaMancha does, I will be happy to put some in her if I get better doe pics.

Senior Doe GCH Toggenburg is Sylvia (Silveria_Ranch)
Junior Dry Doe GCH Toggenburg is (Silveria_Ranch's yearling, forgot the name)
Junior Dry Doe RGCH Toggenburg is Alien (Delilah)

Senior Doe GCH Saanen is Camelia (Ptgoats45)
Junior Dry Doe GCH Saanen is (ptgoats dry doeling, Daisy I do believe)
Junior Dry Doe RGCH Mini Saanen/Sable (Sbaker's doeling)

Senior Doe GCH Nigerian Dwarf is Ethel (VincekFarm)
Senior Doe RGCH Nigerian Dwarf is Sophya (Emilieanne)
Senior Doe 1st Nigerian Dwarf is End Of The Line Busy Bee (ThreeHavens)

Junior Dry Doe GCH Nigerian Dwarf is Mazie (Joy Farm)

Bucks:

Alpine Buck Kid GCH is (FarmerInADress's) Redwood Hills buckling
Alpine Buck Kid RGCH is OutdoorDreamers buckling

Nubian Buck Kid GCH OutdoorDreamer's Buck Kid

Toggenburg Buck Kid GCH is Baco (Silveria Ranch)
Toggenburg Buck Kid RGCH is Sampson - Because of his bum leg (Delilah)

LaMancha Buck GCH is Montage (LaMancha Acres)

Nigerian Dwarf Buck kids GCH is the white one and RGCH the spotted one by Ownedbythegoats

Grades:

Nubian Grade Doe winner is Topanga (keeponfarming)
Hedi's 2nd doe kid (NyGoatMom)
Nchen7's buckling buddy (Nchen7)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I forgot to put Sbaker's doe BabyDoll on the Lamancha's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops! Can't forget her! She's a cutie!


----------



## emilieanne

I'm very happy lol. Just hope they do this good in the fall!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, this is the funniest thing, but on my computer it NEVER says your online even though I'm having a conversation with you! Oh yeah, I forgot to PM you, I'll get to that in just a second.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have it set to that  I have been meaning to change it back for some time now.. Just never think of it while I'm on LOL! 

No worries take your time  you were busy with this


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yay Leia got a first! She's very happy still! We wont ever show her because she is unregistered, but her only chance, she got a first! Thanks Little Bits. Congrats to everyone!!!!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

What about best in show??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^Hmmm, it goes to the kids! I can pick best udder, best in show, best of breed, etc if you all want. But I have to say I was dissapointed that there as no Oberhasli's!


----------



## sbaker

Thanks so much Little Bits for doing this! I know it took a LOOOONNNNG time, but I for one have thoroughly enjoyed this! Learned some more about goat confirmation too! I think YOU deserve the Grand Champion title for taking the time to add some excitement to everyone's day today.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

JOY, I have always wondered about that offline thingy. I just always figured you were on and off all the time... *sigh* DORK ALERT!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^Hmmm, it goes to the kids! I can pick best udder, best in show, best of breed, etc if you all want. But I have to say I was dissapointed that there as no Oberhasli's!


Me too. Oberhaslis are gorgeous and I love seeing them.
We only have little grades but I want to breed up to full Obe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> JOY, I have always wondered about that offline thingy. I just always figured you were on and off all the time... *sigh* DORK ALERT!


Hehe!! I is a ninja!! :laugh:


----------



## ptgoats45

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^Hmmm, it goes to the kids! I can pick best udder, best in show, best of breed, etc if you all want. But I have to say I was dissapointed that there as no Oberhasli's!


I used to have an Obi doe, but of course I can't find any pictures of her! :tear:


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Thanks for all your hard work! (and yay Dulcie and Gatsby!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a pic of an Ober I had to show in a fitting and show class. It's only a rear shot though... Let me find it for yous


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now I'm not a fan of this does udder at all lol! But it's an Ober!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh....oh my.....Well, it not the udder itself that is bad, but the teats.....
Fine, I will just have to put a link to some I really like 

http://vanjust-oberhasli.weebly.com/senior-does.html

http://www.heavenshollowdairygoats.net/index_files/milkers.html

http://www.loughlinsdairygoats.com/oberhasli.htm

Just some I like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah the teats are.. Well.. Yah... Lol! I don't like the udder it self much either... She was a nice doe other wise lol! 
But I have to say... I did really want to milk her LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those ones are actually pretty nice  

I love the color of Obers, but it's so hard to find a nice one! Especially around here!


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Oberhaslis are so beautiful. You are tempting me badly. Must...not...buy....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Vanjust Farm has my favorite Ober's, Udderly Crazy has really nice ones too, but they don't have a website.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like GGG's

http://www.gggblackforestoberhasli.com/


----------



## emilieanne

Question, do does like this:









Stand naturally that slopped?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^Yes, does like that are what to look for. If ya didn't notice, I posted a link to their website


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like GGG's
> 
> http://www.gggblackforestoberhasli.com/


Some of those does are nice, but a lot of them are short bodied, and have steep rumps


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Question, do does like this:
> 
> Stand naturally that slopped?


Good question. I've seen some goats at the last show we were at would stand like that after there handler took two fingers and went back and forth along there spine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Question, do does like this:
> 
> View attachment 33479
> 
> 
> Stand naturally that slopped?


Oh, sorry did not see that was a question :/ yes some do stand that way naturally, but a lot of the time you take your thumb and pointer finger and press into the spine and run your fingers back and forth while pressing. That makes them squat down a bit for that sloped look. But some look that way naturally. The ones that use that little trick, you will normally see the person moving there hand away in the pic...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But that is a ADGA nationals background, so that doe most likely is built that way


----------



## Delilah

Can you train a goat to do that? I've seen some of the old seasoned show people they run there fingers on the spine by the hips once and the goats get that look and they put there hand back behind there back. The people that do that almost always end up winning the class.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes you can train them like that. If you make them squat down, as soon as they attempt to stand back up, do it again, but much firmer. They will eventually learn that if they come back up they will get a jab to the spine again. This is a great thing to work on at home a few months before shows, that way they got it down.
But some does are bred to be built like that, they take very minimal, if at all, a quick run down the spine.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^Yes, does like that are what to look for. If ya didn't notice, I posted a link to their website


Yeah, lol that's where I found the doe. And she's gunna be another one of "those does on my phone" haha 
And that is just awesome!!!! Oh my gosh! 
Now why do they like them to be slopped, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, sorry did not see that was a question :/ yes some do stand that way naturally, but a lot of the time you take your thumb and pointer finger and press into the spine and run your fingers back and forth while pressing. That makes them squat down a bit for that sloped look. But some look that way naturally. The ones that use that little trick, you will normally see the person moving there hand away in the pic...


Ok that's what I thought!! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It gives them an upstanding appearance, basically you want an attractive framework with femininity (masculinity in bucks), strength, upstandingness, length and smoothness of blending throughout that create an impressive style and graceful walk, slightly taller at withers than hips with long bone pattern throughout
 The back should be straight with well defined vertebrae throughout slightly uphill to withers; level chine with full crops into a straight , wide loin; wide hips smoothly set and level with back; strong rump which is uniformly wide and nearly level from hips to pinbones and thurl to thurl; thurls set two-thirds of the distance from hips to pinbones; well defined and wide pinbones set sightly lower than the hips; tailhead slightly above and smoothly set between the pinbones; tail​symmetrical to body and free from coarseness


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, has nothing to do with goats really, but I want to make a sign to put out front by my driveway entrance. I want it to be the 4-h 4 leaf clover on a square white sign. The clover will be green, but on the clover leaves, I want to put 
Horses, Cows, Goats and Dogs (the body shapes, in white or black). I know that the 4-h's actually stand for; Horses, Heifers, Hounds and Hogs, but honestly I raise more goats than I do pigs, so maybe have pigs be the border of the white sign edges?
I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## Texaslass

All thoses Oberhaaslis are BE-AU-tiful! Though they all look the same to me... hehe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, Oberhasli's have no other color, other than the occasional pure black, which is only exceptable in does.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yes, Oberhasli's have no other color, other than the occasional pure black, which is only exceptable in does.


I love their traditional coloring, but solid black... Oh that would be beautiful too!


----------



## canthavejust1

The 4 hs actually stand for head heart hands and health if I'm remembering the pledge correctly


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They are quite striking


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

canthavejust1 said:


> The 4 hs actually stand for head heart hands and health if I'm remembering the pledge correctly


 Yes, thats the plege for the people, the animals they stand for are horse, heifer, hound, and hog


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> They are quite striking


Oh man, now I want one..


----------



## AmyBoogie

I have that black Obi saved twice in my files (now that I'm being a stalker of goats like Emilie Anne )

We want one more doe this year and my daughter and I agreed it needs to be an Oberhasli. She's requested a black one and I told her "good luck".


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, good luck indeed, they are not easy at all to come by. Probably only 1 out of every 10,000 are black.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, good luck indeed, they are not easy at all to come by. Probably only 1 out of every 10,000 are black.


My girl is a dreamer. She'll be lucky if we find a traditional Oberhasli that will suit us and our budget.


----------



## teejae

in Australia we don't stand our does like that.We stand them all 4 square,judges recon they look like they are about to wee...lol.Anyway here are some of my beautiful Toggenbuggers!!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol thanks Amy!!!!! Oh well


----------



## ptgoats45

You have some nice Toggenburgs. That is cool that you show them natural instead of pinching their back to "fix" and issues with the topline/hind legs.

My Obi doe was from Sir Echo Farm ( http://www.sirechofarm.com ) her name was Sir Echo Buggzli, sire was named Balzli and his sire was named Balz, he was actually used via imported semen.


----------



## teejae

In the last photo,Teejae Dancer went on in the future to win many Breed Champions(she was a in kid goatling in that photo)she then went on to win Queensland Dairy Doe of the year,I sadly lost her to a bad kidding and only have one of her daughters and granddaughter.
The other shows a line up of all the breeds in Australia,we now have Australian Melaans and Australian Browns as a reconised breed by DGSA.
Ill have to hunt around for some more photos later,teejae


----------



## canthavejust1

5 years in 4-h....how did I not know that?? Guess I was too busy with my horse to pay attention  I'm hoping my sons get into the goat program, but they need to learn a bit more responsibility. I loved 4-h. Great program!


----------



## AmyBoogie

teejae, you have some gorgeous Toggs.


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> http://www.loughlinsdairygoats.com/oberhasli.htm


Speaking of ^, there's a Saanen for sale on my local craigslist that has those lines... what do you think? :chin:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/grd/3900042323.html


----------



## Sylvie

AmyBoogie said:


> teejae, you have some gorgeous Toggs.


Definitely!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sylvie said:


> Speaking of ^, there's a Saanen for sale on my local craigslist that has those lines... what do you think? :chin:
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/grd/3900042323.html


Ask for pics, or go check her out. I looked up her ADGA # and it had no results, so I looked up her name, with no results as a Saanen or Sable. So......


----------



## AmyBoogie

Now you people have me seriously looking for another doe, so I'm sharing this one beauty I'm in love with. 







Not an Oberhasli but the Obi's I've found don't have pictures that grabbed me as much as that French Alpine. I might have to visit the Obi's next week in person just to be sure.


----------



## emilieanne

Don't worry, they got me looking for oberhasli's too!!!!! 
Ugh, you people kill me 
I found a black one..

























What do y'all think? lol


----------



## AmyBoogie

Are you getting her Emilie Anne?

My Mom offered to pick up that little Alpine for me but I think I'm passing and continuing to look for Obis. I might kick myself later for it.


----------



## emilieanne

Not sure.. There are NO oberhasli bucks around here so idk what I'd breed her to:/ and she's 7..


----------



## AmyBoogie

No Obi bucks? Looks like you'll need one of those too 

look:







He's in FL too!

But you could breed her with a Nigi buck and make little mini-obis


----------



## emilieanne

AmyBoogie said:


> No Obi bucks? Looks like you'll need one of those too
> 
> look:
> 
> He's in FL too!
> 
> But you could breed her with a Nigi buck and make little mini-obis


I saw him! But if they rescued him, how do they know he's registerable?? 
I also saw this one:


----------



## AmyBoogie

haha! I kept looking in that area and I saw those too!!!!
The face on that one looking through the fence! She kills me. 

yes, I definitely think you need a Obi pair.


----------



## emilieanne

AmyBoogie said:


> haha! I kept looking in that area and I saw those too!!!!
> The face on that one looking through the fence! She kills me.
> 
> yes, I definitely think you need a Obi pair.


Lol but I can't find a place to keep them:/ 
A bunch of my goats are spread out because we don't have the land, yet/anymore.


----------



## AmyBoogie

That's a bummer. I guess it's up to me now. 

I think I like this one:


----------



## emilieanne

AmyBoogie said:


> That's a bummer. I guess it's up to me now.
> 
> I think I like this one:


From what I can see of her udder, looks like it'll be pretty good 
She looks a little skinny though.


----------



## AmyBoogie

She does looks skinny but I don't know when the pics were taken. The owner has several there for sale including doelings. He invited me to stop by the farm any time....they're a little over an hour away so its not like I can really just drop in. You all will be among the first to know if she or a herdmate come home with me.


----------



## emilieanne

AmyBoogie said:


> She does looks skinny but I don't know when the pics were taken. The owner has several there for sale including doelings. He invited me to stop by the farm any time....they're a little over an hour away so its not like I can really just drop in. You all will be among the first to know if she or a herdmate come home with me.


I like the doeling on the right

I always tend to get the ones that get beat up, aren't very friendly, or are great but not cared for.


----------



## AmyBoogie

emilieanne said:


> I like the doeling on the right
> 
> I always tend to get the ones that get beat up, aren't very friendly, or are great but not cared for.


I'm the same way.

Show me a sad case and I'll want them all that much more. You and I probably shouldn't be enabling each other over goats. We'll end up with herds full of 3 legged outcasts


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

When I bought my Oberhasli doeling last summer, I was very excited and happy to finally have one. They are so beautiful. When we got her home however, she jumped up onto a tall tree stump in the run and I noticed she had a split teat  which made her unable to be registered and I certainly don't ever want to breed her. I have heard it can be common in Obes. So always look underneath at any goats you look at, before taking them home. I learned the hard way


----------



## AmyBoogie

Outdoor Dreamer - I had no idea it was more common in Oberhaslis. Thank you. If I get another doe it will be mine and I'm going to be super picky. My girls each have 2 goats of their own so now it's my turn. (not that they won't have input since they're the ones doing 4h)


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Rachel, 2 yr old FF registered Nubian, 2 weeks ago:









Rachel again:









Heidi, 1 yr old American Alpine dry yearling:










Oreo, 13 week old registered Nubian:


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Ask for pics, or go check her out. I looked up her ADGA # and it had no results, so I looked up her name, with no results as a Saanen or Sable. So......


Well, I emailed him for pictures, and this is what I got:

All I can say is poor goat ...


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> Well, I emailed him for pictures, and this is what I got:
> 
> All I can say is poor goat ...


Oh my! 
Not the worst I've seen at all. 
But dang. 
With little bits (lacie) not being able to find her in the ADGA database, I would think it's a little fishy....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw, poor girl, she needs some food. Unfortunatly not the worst I have seen either. I have had to disqualify does from the ring before, and they looked worse than that doe. You could see every single bone on their body.

Yeah, I have never NOT been able to find one in the database before, so something isn't right there.

But now I'm thinking of salmon and fish....emilie.....


----------



## Sylvie

I can't get a pic of her udder up here, for some reason it won't upload :hair:.

It is pretty lopsided (Mastitis?), and I can't tell on her rear attachments (as another goat's head is in the way), but they look fine. 
But, on the other hand, she is really wide back there, with nice legs...

Basically, she looked like Goldie here, except lopsided:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/udder.htm

Edit: scroll down for the pics


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does she have a kid on her?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Aw, poor girl, she needs some food. Unfortunatly not the worst I have seen either. I have had to disqualify does from the ring before, and they looked worse than that doe. You could see every single bone on their body.
> 
> Yeah, I have never NOT been able to find one in the database before, so something isn't right there.
> 
> But now I'm thinking of salmon and fish....emilie.....


Lol yikes! Here I go again, making people crave things. (Thank god I don't like fish, I was just almost names wahoo after one, like my brother Marlon was!(; )

Oh and this is a doe I rescued as a doeling.. She was horrible. Ill have a few before and a few after pics.

















































That's my baby ruby, AKA Reba, from her song "I'm a survivor" lol


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> Oh my!
> Not the worst I've seen at all.
> But dang.
> With little bits (lacie) not being able to find her in the ADGA database, I would think it's a little fishy....


I couldn't find her either


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> Oh and this is a doe I rescued as a doeling.. She was horrible. Ill have a few before and a few after pics.
> 
> That's my baby ruby, AKA Reba, from her song "I'm a survivor" lol


Awwwww :lovey: She's adorable! Good job!


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> I couldn't find her either


I would reask for her ADGA # and name. 
I think if she's actually in there just a mistype or something she'd be a decent doe once she has some groceries!! 

And thanks, I'm proud of her making it through.


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> I would reask for her ADGA # and name.
> I think if she's actually in there just a mistype or something she'd be a decent doe once she has some groceries!!


I did...they didn't answer. :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice job emilie! She's looking good!

Haha, that's ok about the name thing, I was almost named Calamity, my sister was going to be JoeNan, and my brother would have been Aldar. What the heck were they thinking?! I would have been a name for disaster and my brother was going to be some weird tree that nobody has heard before, and JoeNan? Really? LOL! Thankfully my mothers friends and her mother told her what the heck, those are awful names!


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Does she have a kid on her?


I'm not sure, but thanks for your help... I think if I can't get her ADGA number I will pass her up


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Good idea.


----------



## emilieanne

Good idea sylvie! Oh well. More time to find the perfect one 
And ms.lacie I think it woulda been could names wahoo! lol it's only that one because my mom won the lady and glee fishin tournament with a wahoo 8 months pregnant with me. 
My English teacher actually talked about how different my life would be if that was my name for the whole class period!! Lol 
Oh well, but I sorta have to agree about joeNan. Lol That's a tree? Where at?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah its a tree, I don't know where it's from though :/
JoeNan was her dads idea, but they named her Ashley instead. And my brother, who would have been aldar or william, was named Lane. My youngest brother, Chase, was going to be named Lorado (after the cigarettes), and the other suggestion for his name was Rodeo. I swear if they named him Rodeo, that would have been a face-palm everyday! But all our names worked out much better!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And you may ask, Why Rodeo? Well, his dad, used to be a rodeo clown, and his dad's side of the family is into rodeo's and whatnot, so lorado and rodeo would have been a perfect name to them..... but chase is much better! But before chase was finnaly chosen to be his name, they thought about chadwick for a little bit...... they are the worst at names.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> And you may ask, Why Rodeo? Well, his dad, used to be a rodeo clown, and his dad's side of the family is into rodeo's and whatnot, so lorado and rodeo would have been a perfect name to them..... but chase is much better! But before chase was finnaly chosen to be his name, they thought about chadwick for a little bit...... they are the worst at names.


Lol chase is more normal but I think lorado would have been awesome, if only it wasnt cigarettes:/ 
Thank god for those rodeo clowns! They're awesome to watch and have save my friend before.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to say, Larry, chases dad, is the most high strung , energetic person I have ever met. I guess you have to be to be a rodeo clown. Pretty funny guy.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have to say, Larry, chases dad, is the most high strung , energetic person I have ever met. I guess you have to be to be a rodeo clown. Pretty funny guy.


Lol I guess you do too! 
At our local rodeo we were doing the money grab, if you're over 18 you jump the fence, get in with a bull that has a ribbon tied to its horns and once you get the ribbon you get 100$. This past year a lady jumped in. She was running to the crowd because that's the safest way to stay alive And didnt see the bull behind you. He slung her up then dropped her an stomped on her. A guy went to go cover her because the bull wa coming back and did the same thing to the guy! After that the clowns jumped in and got TORE UP.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw that sucks! At our rodeo people have actually gotten killed or life flighted out of the arena because of the bulls. My cousin Darrel almost got killed bull riding one year, the bulls ripped him open in a few places and stomped him into the ground, I think he had to have one of his kidneys removed and he was pretty tore up internally. But he's doing fine now, settled down, go married etc.


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> But he's doing fine now, settled down, go married etc.


:laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Aw that sucks! At our rodeo people have actually gotten killed or life flighted out of the arena because of the bulls. My cousin Darrel almost got killed bull riding one year, the bulls ripped him open in a few places and stomped him into the ground, I think he had to have one of his kidneys removed and he was pretty tore up internally. But he's doing fine now, settled down, go married etc.


That's good he made it! 
We had a drunk guy messing around by the bull pen and one was mad, it jabbed its horn straight into the guys knee cap.....


----------



## Sylvie

^ouch...

Those bulls seem like they could be guard dogs...no one would ever trespass


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> ^ouch...
> 
> Those bulls seem like they could be guard dogs...no one would ever trespass


Lol yeah if you go to google & type in volusia county cracker day it will tell you allll the scary stories! It's crazy!!


----------



## aceofspades

Love all the pics figured I would contribute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty goats ace!  lots of color!


----------



## aceofspades

Thanks I love spots on my goats.


----------



## aceofspades

I have a mixed herd of milkers. Nigerians, Nubians and Lamancha


----------



## teejae

This is a buck I bought on his bloodlines alone from our then DGSA Federal Pres.who is also a Judge!! I was gob smacked at his condition and was worried Id paid lots of $ buying him and transport cost as well as CAE testing(I later had him re-tested) as well as JD to cross the border into Qld. When I picked him up I was horrified at how skinny he was and thought it would affect his fertility.Anyway it didnt take long for him to put on condition with all the good feed and worming and I also noticed he had his 2 front teeth missing!! :shocked: We no longer have him as he was sold on along with his son I always loved his name and gentle nature,Misty Willows Seraphim,teejae


----------



## teejae

I forgot to mention too he only weighed 70kgs!! and for a 3 year old buck thats really skinny!! My other boys weighed over 100kgs


----------



## teejae

The goats and kids love to cool off in the dam in summer and some other pics of our herd.The one where the goats got out you can see our solar panels in the background,teejae :crazy: photo 1 is Teejae Mazoe,photo2 is Happy Alice! also known as Ali Blubber,AWOL goats3,no.4 is my milkbails I can milk 5 in there and the last one is Teejae Robyn on her first Lactation(she had a single doe kid called Aza) and now both Aza and Robyn are in kid,teejae


----------



## nchen7

very adorable goats teejae!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Teejae, you have the most beautiful Toggs.


----------



## ptgoats45

Can that one buck see? lol love his hair do! 

I have a cow that is very protective, lol her nickname is killer. If she even thinks you are too close to any of the calves in the pasture she will come running. I like it though, at least I don't have to worry about any of them getting stolen with her in there.

This is her last year with her calf and one of the other calves, she will even let the other calves nurse on her.


----------



## Texaslass

ptgoats45 said:


> Can that one buck see? lol love his hair do!
> 
> I have a cow that is very protective, lol her nickname is killer. If she even thinks you are too close to any of the calves in the pasture she will come running. I like it though, at least I don't have to worry about any of them getting stolen with her in there.
> 
> This is her last year with her calf and one of the other calves, she will even let the other calves nurse on her.


 Aww, that's sweet!


----------

